# Canon G6



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:thumbup: 
..nuff said!


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

But is it the FIRST EVER G6?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> :thumbup:
> ..nuff said!


Who spelled Canon on the moon?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Who spelled Canon on the moon?


Heh. Thats actually the lens cap I photographed(Macro on, zoomed in, reversed contrast in Photo shop) 
For someone like me who justs want quality digital pics of the family, etc., its "good enough".


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> But is it the FIRST EVER G6?


Aparently that distinction still belongs to Pontiac... :rofl:


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> :thumbup:
> ..nuff said!


Could you give a couple more examples please, that looks very crisp.

How much BTW?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just have one more pic to share, I've only taken a few, the rest are family pics.

I have "Portrait" mode on in this case, staying focused on the center only.


$600 USD was the cost.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Some write ups:
http://www.dcviews.com/reviews/Canon-G6/Canon-G6-review.htm

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong6/

http://www.megapixel.net/cgi-bin/fs_loader.pl?p=http%3A//www.megapixel.net/reviews/canon-g6/g6-review.html


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

I've always been impressed with the image quality in Canon's G series cameras. 

Their achilles heel seems to be poor focus performance in low light situations (indoors, or outside at dusk, night, etc.) 

Does the G6 offer any improvement?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

justinu said:


> I've always been impressed with the image quality in Canon's G series cameras.
> 
> Their achilles heel seems to be poor performance in low light situations (indoors, or outside at dusk, night, etc.)
> 
> Does the G6 offer any improvement?


Couldn't tell you, although it has a flash recepticle, so you can add more flash to your camera.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Would an amateur get better pictures out of say, a Nikon D70, than the G6, or not really? I want to ditch my Coolpix 995, but am not sure I want something like the G5 or G6, or an SLR.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Would an amateur get better pictures out of say, a Nikon D70, than the G6


yes, definitely

but just get the Digital Rebel. You can get it for around $700 with the kit lens these days. It's a no brainer compared to the G6 at $600 IMO.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Couldn't tell you, although it has a flash recepticle, so you can add more flash to your camera.


Sorry, I meant that they had trouble focusing in low light, not trouble with the flash.

I edited my original post.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Would an amateur get better pictures out of say, a Nikon D70, than the G6, or not really?


Depends on if you're willing to learn about stuff like F stops and shutter speeds.

If you are, you'll certainly get better pictures out of a DSLR than a point & shoot camera.

If not, stick with the Coolpix or the G6 line.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> yes, definitely
> 
> but just get the Digital Rebel. You can get it for around $700 with the kit lens these days. It's a no brainer compared to the G6 at $600 IMO.


I couldn't find one for under $800 for the body alone, plus, the wife annexed anything over $700, but I don't blame her since I'm about to spend $64,000! (and spent $45,000 last year on a new boat, truck and camper) 

Some sacrifices must be made.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

atyclb said:


> yes, definitely
> 
> but just get the Digital Rebel. You can get it for around $700 with the kit lens these days. It's a no brainer compared to the G6 at $600 IMO.


Another vote for the D Rebel. It's not the best DSLR, but for $100 more than a high end P&S, it's a no brainer


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> I couldn't find one for under $800 for the body alone, plus, the wife annexed anything over $700, but I don't blame her since I'm about to spend $64,000! (and spent $45,000 last year on a new boat, truck and camper)
> 
> Some sacrifices must be made.


http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CNDIGRBL1855

body + kit lens for $800 and Canon has a $100 rebate right now = $700


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CNDIGRBL1855
> 
> body + kit lens for $800 and Canon has a $100 rebate right now = $700


What is a "kit lens"?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

the lens that comes with the body


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> the lens that comes with the body


Thats a good price for a 6.3 megapixel camera! But considering I have a lens equal to 35 - 140 mm and 7.1 megapixels, I'm happy. Thats what counts, right?


----------

